# My New 595



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

I just like to share my new 595 with you all.

15.6 lbs as you see it. Full Dura-Ace except for the crankset. I got the new FSA K-Force Light hallow carbon compact crankset. Zipp 303 clincher wheelset. FSA handle bars/stem.

Enjoy the view.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

You stink (there may be kids on here)..........


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

NSFW cause this bike is toooooo hot!!!! 

What size is it by the way?


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

Medium


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice looking bike. How about some better pics?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*How do you like the cranks?*

How are the new FSA cranks? Can you compare them to a set of Dura-Ace cranks? Are they standard or compact? 

Where do you live and can you leave your bike outside for a few minutes?


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

And I thought I wanted a white one.......


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

The cranks so far are awesome!! Feels just as stiff as DA but it's almost 1/2 lbs lighter!! Of course, it only has been a week since I got them. I will let you guys know after some more rides (hills, sprints, etc).


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I like it, but that basket has to go. Who the hell are you, Dorothy? Toto loves SPEEED.

Nice ride yo.


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, ok... Here is another picture of the bike. I think it's a little better.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Question... is it my eyes... a shadow, the design of the bike or an optical illusion... but that picture makes that downtube look like its tapering toward the BB. That cant be the case. Or is it? Ive never seen a 595 up close.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

the tubes are all sculpted.. it does taper.


----------



## velo bum (Jan 15, 2007)

Another shot of his bike and one in white.:thumbsup: By the, how do you like it?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Please forward to the following shipping address....*

OK, enough of the taunting and teasing:mad2: 

Please forward both bikes to the following shipping address...I promise to return them when I've completed my test ride:idea: 

Both of the setups look sweet!!! Any comparison to the 585?


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

Eat your heart out my bikes on it's way


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmmmm,


Way beyond nice! Now if they were equiped with Campagnolo Record .......


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

velo bum said:


> Another shot of his bike and one in white.:thumbsup: By the, how do you like it?


That blue bar tape is disgusting


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Oops...I think someone posted in the wrong forum...

*[email protected]*


----------



## velo bum (Jan 15, 2007)

haz a tcr said:


> That blue bar tape is disgusting


Man, thats not nice!:cryin:


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

In total agreement....trash the blue bar tape...replace with black or white only! My lok has blue bar tape, but my frame os blue.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, some yellow Benotto cello-tape (thin unpadded) would be da bomb on that bike.


----------



## velo bum (Jan 15, 2007)

If it makes you guys feel any better my kit is mostly blue and there is a blue stripe in the center of the saddle. When it wears out it is gone anyway because I'm sick of trying to keep it clean. Hope you can sleep a little better tonite know'n that!


----------



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

bchy said:


> Ok, ok... Here is another picture of the bike. I think it's a little better.


That is a lovely looking bike. 

Can you tell me what the BB - top of saddle dimension is and also the height of the bars, vertically from the floor?

Many thanks

Rich


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I kinda like the blue tape. I have a white 585 as well. Might try that next time.

Chas, nice move for Look to go with toned down graphics for 07. The 2007 bikes look so darn nice. My white one is 06, and the black 07s had my jaw dropping.

My wallet is broken, so I'm not looking at all these nice 595s. Blah, blah, blah, I can't hear you, can't see anything.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I kinda like the blue tape. I have a white 585 as well. Might try that next time.

Chas, nice move for Look to go with toned down graphics for 07 origins. The 2007 bikes look so darn nice. My white one is 06, and the black 07s had my jaw dropping.

My wallet is broken, so I'm not looking at all these nice 595s. Blah, blah, blah, I can't hear you, can't see anything.


----------

